

Journalists, media under attack from hackers: Google researchers - gphilip
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/28/us-media-cybercrime-idUSBREA2R0EU20140328?

======
gphilip
Twenty-one of the world's top-25 news organizations have been the target of
likely state-sponsored hacking attacks, according to research by two Google
security engineers.

